
Ask HN: Blogs Similiar to the Old New Thing but for Linux? - Geenirvana
Whats blogs &#x2F; RSS feeds do you recommend that are in the similiar vein to The Old New Thing from Raymond Chen but targeted towards Linux?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.msdn.microsoft.com&#x2F;oldnewthing&#x2F;<p>I thoroughly enjoy reading his 5 minute-ish blog posts about the internal happenings related to Windows and wonder if there is a Linux equivalent
======
stiff
I am not a reader of The Old New Thing, but it seems LWN fits what you are
looking for:

[https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)

The page is a bit difficult to navigate, and some articles are subscription
only, but see e.g. the articles here:

[https://lwn.net/Kernel/](https://lwn.net/Kernel/)

